# Asus GTX 1080 Wasserkühlung



## Sagnafain (17. Juni 2017)

*Asus GTX 1080 Wasserkühlung*

Hallo zsm,um es kurz zu machen.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit auf YT ein Video gesehen wie man ein Wasserkühlungsblock für seine GraKa montiert.
Nach unzähligen Videos hab ich eins gefunden wo ein Kühlblock war, wo man die Original Backplate von  Asus weiter verwenden konnte.
Leider weis ich nicht welcher Block das war, oder auch welches Video.

*Weis jemand zufällig welcher das ist, bzw. weis jemand bei welchem Block das auch gehen würde ?*

LG Steven / Sagnafain


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2017)

Welche Karte hast du denn genau? Eine Asus Strix? Oder das Nvidia-Design? Hast du denn den "Rest" schon: Pumpe, Radiatoren, Anschlüsse...?


----------



## Sagnafain (17. Juni 2017)

Ja die Asus Strix GTX 1080 Advanced  habe ich

Ich habe schon einen kompletten Kreislauf für die CPU. Da ich ein neues Gehäuse mir zugelegt habe passen da jetzt zwei 360iger Radiatoren rein... und da dachte ich mir, setze die GraKa auch unter Wasser ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2017)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Ja die Asus Strix GTX 1080 Advanced  habe ich
> 
> Ich habe schon einen kompletten Kreislauf für die CPU. Da ich ein neues Gehäuse mir zugelegt habe passen da jetzt zwei 360iger Radiatoren rein... und da dachte ich mir, setze die GraKa auch unter Wasser ^^


  Ist die Karte Dir denn zu laut? denn günstig ist das ja nicht. Du brauchst nen Radi für sicher mind 50€, nochmal 3 Lüfter zu je mind 8-9€, dann noch 4 neue Anschlüsse (je 2 für Radi und GPU). Dann noch der Kühler. Da bist du schnell bei 200€ nur damit die Karte "lautlos" ist.


Was genau ist denn wichtig an der Sache mit der Backplate? Würde der Kühler deswegen dann nur 50-60€ kosten? Denn inkl. Backplate kosten die ja so 90-120€. Nicht dass du das mit einem Upgradekit verwechselt, wo man so was hier kauft https://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-gpx-gtx-1080-m04-upgrade-kit-mit-backplate-12555-a1532668.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu   wenn man den eigentlichen CPU-Kühler und die Wakü-Backplate schon hat.

Oder war es vlt dieser hier https://geizhals.de/aqua-computer-kryographics-gtx-1080-1070-acrylic-glass-edition-23645-a1449953.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu  ? Der sieht so aus, als wäre da keine "fette" Backplate nötig.


----------



## Sagnafain (17. Juni 2017)

Ich habe  allein schon wegen den 2 neuen Radiatoren (jeweils 90€), Anschlüsse, neue Hardtubes usw.  270€ ausgegeben... und nein ich meine einen richtigen Wasserkühlungsblock also so etwas hier.... Komplettkühler nennt man die wohl ^^
ich würde gerne das RGB ROG-Logo auf der Backplate behalten


wobei dein 2tes Beispiel ist genau das selbe sehe ich grade....


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2017)

Also, du suchst nen Komplettkühler, der als Backplate die originale weiterverwendet? Das ist schwer... vlt. wende dich mal direkt an zB aquatuning oder caseking, die haben Spezialisten und wissen am ehesten, welcher Kühler das sein könnte.


----------



## Sagnafain (20. Juni 2017)

na gut, dann werde ich mal da nachfragen


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2017)

Schau mal hier HWConfig - German   der ist von Alphacool verlinkt, die wiederum die "Nexxxos"-Kühler anbieten oder sogar herstellen. So hab ich meinen gefunden, da meine Asus R9 290 ein abweichendes Design zu anderen R9 290 hat. 

Für Deine Asus kommt dann der hier raus Suchergebnis für 11365 | Alphacool  der ist allerdings grad nicht verfügbar....


----------

